# 40x26 No Center Head using Hunter MP Rotators?



## backyardpenguin (Aug 31, 2021)

Hello everyone!

I'm new here and I've got an inquiry about my new sprinkler system I'm designing.

I'm trying to plan out a system that keeps all the heads on the edges of my grass area but I'm not confident that I can make it work the way I'm hoping. I'm planning on using Hunter MP rotator heads, they seem like a good choice to ensure I water my clay soil slowly.

Can I do an area this size with only six heads? Do I need 100% overlap?

Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would probably roll with the 6 (A-F) and just find a happy medium between B reaching all the way to E and B overshooting A & C.

I probably wouldn't add G without also adding one between A & D and one between C & F.


----------



## backyardpenguin (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks for the reply, that makes sense to me!

Kids will love not having to dodge a sprinkler


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

backyardpenguin said:


> Thanks for the reply, that makes sense to me!
> 
> Kids will love not having to dodge a sprinkler


Welcome to TLF! And thanks for the diagram - it makes these types of questions much easier to discuss. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you should draw the 90 degree corners at 26ft. You will notice that the you will over do the center edges.

What's around the 40 x 26ft? The rectangle makes this harder.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

I have a similar rectangle in my backyard (2 rectangles divided by river rock for the swale/drainage). I use a setup A-F with 6 heads. As Ware indicated, balancing the coverage of B and E. All of the corners in my setup are 90 degree. I would limit the pattern of B and E. Keep in mind if you have them set at 180 they will take twice as long to cover the yard and if set for B to E throw distance they will overshoot the corners. With regular rotors you have different sized nozzles to help with amount of water output but I'm not so sure with the mp rotators.

Regardless you will have head to head coverage but I don't see a way where it is uniform.


----------



## backyardpenguin (Aug 31, 2021)

Still a work in progress but this is where I'm heading!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You need to expand A to reach D, and C to reach E and vice versa to get even distribution.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

A PRS30 head with a MP3000 nozzle would be enough for A to reach D, etc. 27ft according to spec sheets.
Or a PRS40 if you want a bit of extra margin, which should be 30ft.

A would definitely be overshooting B, but whatever.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

spaceman_spiff said:


> A PRS30 head with a MP3000 nozzle would be enough for A to reach D, etc. 27ft according to spec sheets.
> Or a PRS40 if you want a bit of extra margin, which should be 30ft.
> 
> A would definitely be overshooting B, but whatever.


I don't see any reason to NOT use PRS40 bodies unless for whatever reason you can't achieve 40 PSI across your system. You can dial back the radius of the MP nozzles without changing precipitation rate.


----------



## backyardpenguin (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks everyone!

Will be going PRS40 & MP3000. Now I just need to till by yard!

The plan is to till down 16" inches in a 2' foot x 26' foot strip then move to the next strip which will fill in the previous strip's hole.

Once that is done I will cultivate in coffee grounds and manure and top with a thin layer of peat moss/topsoil. After I seed I will be covering the yard with alpha hay or straw.


----------

